# All those interested in a Sacramento support group...



## chelsea (Jun 26, 2000)

I read some of the conversation in the long thread for Sacramento, CA, and through it all I wasn't sure if somewhere I missed that a group has been set up or meetings have been arranged. I posted under the IBS bulletin board and discussed what I am interested in as far as some sort of group that can meet and talk and also to do some fun activities now and then. Anyone who is interested can read what I had to say under that thread on 4/30/02. I also posted a small note under this section as well. It sounds like alot of you might be busy, but even if just a few of us want to get together, that could work.Let me know what any of you think.Thanks.Susan


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Susan,I'm still here..I can meet even if its just the two of us...If you want an organized group I think Kaiser has them in Roseville.Jane


----------



## stargazer (Dec 26, 2000)

Works for me! I'm in the Roseville/Rocklin area so if we wanted to meet somewhere in Sacramento it would either have to be around 7 on a weeknight or any time on the weekend.


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

I wish that I could participate. Unfortunately, I am pretty much disabled by several health problems and unable even to get out for a ride in the car. So, I can't join in the acitivities right now. I keep hoping that a solution may be found so I can get back to life again. This is a lonely, frustrating, isolating existence and I hate it.Take care.Renee'


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

That sounds really sad Renee...maybe as well as some of us meeting in person we could at least chat virtually..a few of us have done that before in the chat room. I haven't been checking here as regularly as I used to and I'm on vacation next week...but even if we don't meet in person Renee we can provide local support by chat and through e-mail. There are many non-Sacramentans in the chat room who are also very friendly...most of them are on the east coast so you have to log onto chat at around 6:30 or 7...even when there's no chat scheduled there are sometimes people around. One of the best things about this BB is that there is always someone who understands even if they have different symptoms.


----------

